# A Predator Hunter was born....



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

My wife gave birth to our first baby boy just a couple days ago! I've got 2 girls and love them to death, but it's great to finally get a boy on board!

When we were deciding on a name for him, there was one name that just kept coming back to me. I tried to shake the name off a couple times, but it kept coming back and I knew it was right. We went with the name Gunner! I liked it for obvious reasons, cause it has the word "Gun" in it!!! And that is the honest truth! HA HA!!! I told my wife though... that the "r" would be replaced with the silhoutte of a handgun. And the "G" in the name, would somehow be a trigger. I'll work on a graphic for you all soon, ha ha!

Here's my future hunting buddy!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man!! I have thought of how cool it would be to have a boy. Friends have asked why I haven't tried for one and I always respond with: "I HAVE! TWICE!" My two girls are all I could ask for, and more than I can handle. At this point I am just happy I got that vasectomy! lol.

Don't let those girls beat up on Gunner too badly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gunner !
Congrats to you and your whole family Jake.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition ! Love the name too. Keep us updated.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations sos.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a big Congrats. from the frozen north, back in the marriage days we had our first major argument at the hospital registration desk giving them the name of our son -- she changed her mind at the last minute to what we had agreed on HA !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your family sos, Gunner is a great name!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Sos! A fine looking boy. A lifetime of unforgettable memories to come


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! There WILL be the day when he gets his first predator. At that time in the distant future I will dig deep in the archives of Predator Talk to revive this thread and I'll post pictures here! So stay tuned....


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Today I got a package in the mail from Mr. Youngdon.... It was a couple camo outfits for our baby and a custom hand call with his name engraved on it. It even had the correct spelling where the R in Gunner was spelled with the silhouette of a handgun. Don, you are the man!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome Sir. I hope to one day spend some time in the field with Gunner and his Daddy.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You're welcome Sir. I hope to one day spend some time in the field with Gunner and his Daddy.


For sure!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

How awesome is that? Don is the man!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice touch Don!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your future hunting buddy !! What rifle you got picked out? lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Jake, I hope mother and baby are doing well.


----------

